# Java-Applet in JSP-Seite



## Ariol (25. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute

Hab schon das Internet durchforstet, aber bin trotzdem nicht findig geworden.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit ein, in einer JSP-Seite instanziertes, Applet einzubinden?


Ich weiss, das ich mit "<jsplugin ..." ein Applet mittels Class-Datei in die Seite bekomme, aber wie sieht es aus, wenn ich zuvor etwas in der Richtung habe:


```
<%

JApplet ja = new JApplet(); //<-- Ich benutze eine Klasse die von JApplet erbt
ja.machirgendwas;

%>
<HTML>
<BODY>
<! Hier das Applet einsetzen !>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

Das Ganze ist natürlich komplexer, aber ich weiss einfach nicht wie ich so etwas schaffen soll.


Schonmal danke im vorraus!

Ariol


----------



## The_S (25. Apr 2007)

Warum bindest du das Applet nicht ganz normal über den Applet-Tag ein?


----------



## Ariol (25. Apr 2007)

Da ich dann sofort auf die Class-Datei zugreifen müsste.

Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich dann z.B. keinen Listener darauflegen kann. (Ich kann das Applet auch nicht editieren, weil es mir nur als class vorliegt)


----------



## Ariol (25. Apr 2007)

Gibts keine Möglichkeit?


----------



## kleiner_held (25. Apr 2007)

Die JSP Seite wird auf dem Server verarbeitet, inclussive deines *ja.machirgendwas();*
Ein mittels  <object> oder <applet> eingebundenes Applet lauft im Browser.

Wie stellst Du Dir da vor, dass die beiden unterschiedlichen Maschienen die gleiche Applet-Instanz verwenden koennen?
Fazit es geht definitiv nicht.


----------



## Ariol (25. Apr 2007)

ok, wenns nicht geht, hack ichs ab.

Danke für die Antworten


----------

